# how fucking much I missed the sun!



## Mouse (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm momentarily in the gainesville area taking a break before school starts again.

if anyone is round abouts, let me know. I'm going to go see the grabass charesltons tomorrow and hang around gainesville for a few days. then I gotta house sit but I'm gonna talk my aunt into lending me her crappy pick up so I can do some things while they go out looking for whooping cranes or some shit.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 8, 2008)

i too am having a wonderful time enjoying this amazing weather in new orleans... god it's so nice compared to baltimore.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jan 8, 2008)

It was 73 in Philadelphia today...


----------



## Labea (Jan 8, 2008)

its snowing...


----------



## byrdster7891 (Jan 8, 2008)

Its raining up here in arcata. Im heading down to san francisco soon and its probably going to be raining there too. If anyone lives in that area or has friends in the area that can let me stay i'd be much obliged.


----------



## hellomonday (Jan 9, 2008)

im in michigan and you'd think since its january there would be two feet of snow everywhere and it would be nearly below zero, but two days ago i woke up and all the snow was totally melted and it was almost fifty degrees, it was like a miracle! After who knows how many days of not seeing the sun. its still like that right now and its sooo soo soo nice, its supposed to go back to shitting snow everywhere by next week though. i need to go somewhere fucking warm and sunny where i dont have to see a yeti when i go outside sometimes. fuck snow!


----------



## kai (Jan 9, 2008)

I`m in Chiapas, Mexico right now, in 3 months I have seen 2 days of overcast and a couple cold days around 30 fahrenheit...and soon I`m headin back to the west coast of canada to be cold and wet...ah well 2 months of winter is better then 5


----------



## hellomonday (Jan 17, 2008)

what do you thik about tanning beds? good or not good? a friend told me she goes because it actually has the same vitamin d as the sun in the lights or something but i dont know


----------



## Mouse (Jan 17, 2008)

your friend is misinformed about how your body makes v. D. 

you need sunlight yes, but the vitamin does not come from the sun. your body makes it. and you need very little exposure (like 10 mins of sunlight a day...a nice walk around the block) to make enough vitamin D. sooo tanning beds are overkill.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jan 18, 2008)

damn...double post!


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jan 18, 2008)

Rain...that's all it ever does here unless it's summer. Lot's of great rain. It's part of my insanity to like the rain....like a psychopath learn's to have fun with the voices in my..er... his head!! It keeps people inside, where they belong...away from me!! I do miss the sun though


----------



## Mouse (Jan 18, 2008)

ugh I'm heading back to baltimore this evening. it snowed there yesterday. I'm not looking forward to it... but I deeply mss my doggy


----------

